# Need a voltage monitor program



## trickson (Mar 15, 2011)

AIDA64 is ok but it is messing my computer up . Like slowing down my Mouse making it jittery and also when I connect to the internet via my cricket USB modem it tanks the connection and messes up the cricket program I have to disconnect the thing and restart ! But AIDA64 did one thing I can not seem to live with out IT SHOWED every thing every voltage was posted CPU PLL , CPU voltage , CPU GTL , NB , SB , DIMM , PCI-E voltage I mean every thing . 
So other than this one program is there any other software out there  that can show me this ? I really need some thing that will not kill my computer and the internet ! 
Thank you


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 15, 2011)

I like this > HWInfo32 (free) and it seems to work very well when configured correctly.
Plus, he updates it regularly.


Spoiler













Edit: this pretty works good to> HWMonitor


----------



## trickson (Mar 15, 2011)

95Viper said:


> I like this > HWInfo32 (free) and it seems to work very well when configured correctly.
> Plus, he updates it regularly.
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad but can you elaborate on " When configured correctly " ? 
It does show a lot but still not as much as AIDA64 like CPU PLL and NB / SB voltage .


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 15, 2011)

I noticed I get different info on the QX9650 X48 (Gigabyte MB) when I check "Safe Mode" or "Low Level Access"; mainly with the raid setup under the disks info.

CPUID's PCWizard might give you more, but I find HWInfo32 does not slow my systems down, as Aida and PCWizard.

Never really compared the resource footprints, just my observations.


----------



## trickson (Mar 15, 2011)

Well there is a lot of information here just not as much is all . I guess I liked the fact that CPU PLL , GTL , NB , SB and PCI-E voltages were shown .  I do not however like all the problems that AIDA64 causes !


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 15, 2011)

id go with this works well from makers of cpuid so cant be bad

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## trickson (Mar 15, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> id go with this works well from makers of cpuid so cant be bad
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html



Yes I would like to as well but there is the problem once again , Take the time to read my post . I would like some thing that can also monitor the CPU PLL , GTL , NB/SB and PCI-E voltages this CPUID program does not do this .


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 15, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> id go with this works well from makers of cpuid so cant be bad
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html





95Viper said:


> Edit: this pretty works good to> HWMonitor



Been there done that.  You awake yet.

@trickson> Yep, hard to find 'em that give all.  They are sorta hit and miss.

EDIT: Have you tried ASUS PC Probe II?  I don't know how much it sucks up resources(I don't have an ASUS MB), but it shows some of the things.



Spoiler


----------



## trickson (Mar 15, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Been there done that.  You awake yet.
> 
> @trickson> Yep, hard to find 'em that give all.  They are sorta hit and miss.



I agree I have been searching for hours and can't find any thing yet . Just AIDA64 and well that is ok like I said just sick of having to disconnect from internet and/or unplug and rerun my connection every time I use it and also some times I have to restart my computer as my mouse gets all messed up !


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 15, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Been there done that. You awake yet.



i was before but now less so.. didnt catch that m8 distracted by match sorry


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 15, 2011)

@trickson,

Try posting on the AIDA64 forum.

Tamas is great about resolving problems.


----------



## trickson (Mar 15, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> @trickson,
> 
> Try posting on the AIDA64 forum.
> 
> Tamas is great about resolving problems.



Ok I will .


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 15, 2011)

He replied within 20 minutes to address your issue.

That is why I support AIDA64, and Everest before it, they have the absolute best customer support of any software I have ever used.


----------



## trickson (Mar 16, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> He replied within 20 minutes to address your issue.
> 
> That is why I support AIDA64, and Everest before it, they have the absolute best customer support of any software I have ever used.



He FIXED IT !! Now all I need is the install part of this beta program as well if I use the "older" one it messes up but I have to keep putting in my key code when I use this beta one that fixed my Issues LOL . Oh well it is fine for now .


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 16, 2011)

trickson said:


> He FIXED IT !! Now all I need is the install part of this beta program as well if I use the "older" one it messes up but I have to keep putting in my key code when I use this beta one that fixed my Issues LOL . Oh well it is fine for now .



Glad to hear you got it sorted.

And yes, I always need to enter my license when I get the latest version. Do you mean you have to enter it every time you open the application?


----------



## trickson (Mar 16, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Glad to hear you got it sorted.
> 
> And yes, I always need to enter my license when I get the latest version. Do you mean you have to enter it every time you open the application?



yes it was a zip file and the other version is on my desk top but this one has to be opened by winrar no .exe version so I have to put my key in all the time . LOL I can suffer with it though for now . They are really good ! Supper smart and on top of every thing !


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is the procedure I use when I get a new BETA:

extract the contents of the .zip (I use 7-Zip) to a new folder (I let 7-Zip name it the same as the .zip name),

move the new folder to my Program Files (x86) directory, 

unpin the previous version from the taskbar,

pin the new version to the taskbar,

delete the previous versions folder, 

open the new version from the taskbar, 

enter my license, and all is good.


----------



## trickson (Mar 16, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Here is the procedure I use when I get a new BETA:
> 
> extract the contents of the .zip (I use 7-Zip) to a new folder (I let 7-Zip name it the same as the .zip name),
> 
> ...



Sweet thank you for this ! I will do this shortly ! 

Thank You it works perfectly ! Amazing ! I learned some thing new today Thanks to You !


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 16, 2011)

@trickson,

My pleasure.

I have learned several things from members of this forum, just paying it forward.


----------



## trickson (Mar 16, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> @trickson,
> 
> My pleasure.
> 
> I have learned several things from members of this forum, just paying it forward.



Yeah I hear you . Thanks again for the tip . I love it works great .


----------

